# what foods to eat and not eat



## sportyk123 (Jun 25, 2015)

i have suffered with ibs for 2 years. now im on a diet that i made myself, im not following a plan as much but i know what food to eat that are good such as any meat that is low in fat, fish, vegetables that don't give you gas, ive been eating green beans there not that nice but i know its good for me, i eat bananas, peanuts as a snack, and any salad stuff.

the main culprits for me with my ibs was high fatty foods such as burgers and chips, energy drinks thats loaded with sugar, wheat such as pasta, bread and cereals, and lactose such as milk and chocolate.

i know i have to cut out a lot of peoples favourite foods such as chocolate as i'm a big fan of dark chocolate but i know in the long term its going to better on my health.

im not saying i can never eat these foods again but i have to be careful in how much i eat.

so small portions for me and that in fact is better for loosing weight.

after a while i got used to eating clean and 90% of the time i see chocolate or other bad foods in the shops im not tempted to buy it, and i can walk on by. in fact i lost 1 stone in weight so far, im not saying im massively overweight but where im not that tall loosing 2 more stone down to around 9.5stone will be the best thing for me

for anyone with ibs i'm not saying its easy but you just have to cope best you can with it, i still work full time, and yeah i go to the loo 2-3 times around breakfast time but by the time i get to work im fine for the rest of the day.


----------



## Istlota (Sep 30, 2015)

Don't write pasta off unless you have tried the suggestions herein. 1) Try whole wheat pasta instead of white, and try curly shaped pasta such as rotini. 2) This is critical. Pasta is typically boiled in a pot with butter and milk as well as water. Butter and milk is far more likely to trigger your ibs than pasta itself. I boil my pasta in nothing but water and always drain afterwards. 3) Pasta is typically eaten with sauce which is far more likely to include something which triggers your ibs than pasta itself. Not to mention that the sauce, not the pasta itself, is why pasta dishes end up being so high sodium. Also, consider how many of your pasta sauces contain tomatoes. Tomatoes are far more likely to wreck your gut acidity than pasta itself. Try spraying your pasta with Braggs Liquid Aminos in place of your usual sauce. 4) I know pasta without cheese, particularly without grated cheese on top, may seem heretical. But, again, cheese is far more likely to trigger ibs than pasta itself.


----------

